# I think... I have a problem...



## Skobbejak

after only takeing vaping up in the beginning of the month, my wife says she thinks i need to go see someone....?
Any vendors closeby??...lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Dubz

Perhaps you do have a problem. Not enough  We all have that problem don't worry

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Aydhin

Thats a crazy amount of gear laying there lmao


----------



## Twisper

Holy sh#t......thx, I feel much better now....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie

My word!
I think if that was my collection, and I tallied up the invoices, I'd have a nervous breakdown 

Nice though


----------



## VandaL

Nice collection, it's normal. The bug bites most people hard, there's just so much out there. Wait till you get into authentic RDA's


----------



## Skobbejak

Whoever said"save youd save money if u vaped" is or was talking k@k...lol or so my wife believes....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Skobbejak

VandaL said:


> Nice collection, it's normal. The bug bites most people hard, there's just so much out there. Wait till you get into authentic RDA's


Its on my list, and maby a reo or 2... Have to get mini and grand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## VandaL

Skobbejak said:


> Its on my list, and maby a reo or 2... Have to get mini and grand.



I wouldn't waste money on a reo in any form, but that's just my opinion. If you are looking for a flavour atty's that will hit the SPOT it's the Veritas or Darang, I see you have a sigelie 100w those attys with a sub ohm setup vape nirvana invest in Sony VTC 4/5's I think Vapecartel has em. I'm clearly not helping curb the addiction, don't tell your wife about me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Sony vtc you say......mmmmmmmmm
I got me samsung sdi
Icr 18650-25r


----------



## JW Flynn

That is a couple of devices for such a short period of time, lol, should have started big hey, hehe.... My first bit after the twisps was also hectic, hehe, but i'm happy with my mech mod and a couple of RDA's although the Wife wants to kill me every time I pitch up at home with a new one, LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Skobbejak said:


> Its on my list, and maby a reo or 2... Have to get mini and grand.


Yip, a Reo or two will nicely round off your collection. Enjoy the new hobby, we all do....our purses may not.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis

Skobbejak said:


> Sony vtc you say......mmmmmmmmm
> I got me samsung sdi
> Icr 18650-25r



ICR batteries = not safe for vaping.
Just putting that out there.
They are kinda ok-ish for regulated mods below 15-20W, but anything over that I just wouldn't feel safe with.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Skobbejak said:


> Sony vtc you say......mmmmmmmmm
> I got me samsung sdi
> Icr 18650-25r



You're talking bout the smurf-ish blue Samsung battery? It is not an icr but an inr, more commonly referred to as the 25r. They are the second best batteries to use, after the vtc range being first. So yeah, safe to use. I think they have a 20-25A limit

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Marzuq

Skobbejak said:


> View attachment 16117
> after only takeing vaping up in the beginning of the month, my wife says she thinks i need to go see someone....?
> Any vendors closeby??...lol



I thought that's what this forum is for. For all of us with problems like urs to stick together lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Ollie

im trying to keep my vape gear minimal... i end up researching the hell out of something before i buy, so that im happy with the set-up. my issue is that now that im becoming more experienced, i want more and more stuff! haha... ill have a whack of gear soon enough!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Cat

Who has stock of the Samsung batteries? i'm using two Efest batteries for my HANA MODZ but i can see myself getting an Aspire Atlantis, i can use it in my VANILLA mod but i'd need another battery, or two.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Vapeshop in Jhb I think. About R200 a pop.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Skobbejak

And eciggies also R200.
Then what would the better battery be for me? Yep its the smurf blue one's i have, or dont i have to worry?


----------



## Skobbejak

I dont know what is icr or inr, i just wrote what is says on the box?


----------



## Silver

Skobbejak said:


> View attachment 16117
> after only takeing vaping up in the beginning of the month, my wife says she thinks i need to go see someone....?
> Any vendors closeby??...lol



Lovely collection @Skobbejak - amazing!
You have a great variety to choose from

No need to feel ashamed of the cost. You can't put a price on your health!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Thanx all!
Just have to find out what i like and what i dont, but im getting there...


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Skobbejak said:


> And eciggies also R200.
> Then what would the better battery be for me? Yep its the smurf blue one's i have, or dont i have to worry?



There isn't a Samsung 25r in icr. They're 25r inr. 25amp continuous. Which is pretty damn close to the authentic vtc4/5 which was 30. If it's authentic inr 25r batteries then you're pretty safe buddy. I've pushed my vtcs as low as I felt comfortable, in the name of science. I'm almost too scared to say how low I went lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre

Skobbejak said:


> I dont know what is icr or inr, i just wrote what is says on the box?


If they are these below (from eciggies), probably not suitable for sub-ohm vaping.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Andre said:


> If they are these below (from eciggies), probably not suitable for sub-ohm vaping.



The pink Samsung batteries are definitely not suitable.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

These are the true babies

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Post us a picture of the battery, showing the specs like in the one above, @Skobbejak.


----------



## VandaL

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> These are the true babies


These puppies are stable to 0.22ohms. However I've taken my VTC5's down to 0.08ohm and they've been quite content. Those samsung are realy enough to suite just about everyone though, heard good things about the MXJO 18650's, great battery life and no real problems. I have XTAR VTC4's which are DIRT cheap, talking R90 a pop and they rewrapped VTC4's. Taken those down to 0.13 np, quite a safe battery because the wrapper is better insulated and positive pin is better isolated then normal VTC4's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Hope they ok?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VandaL

Skobbejak said:


> View attachment 16134
> Hope they ok?


Those are perfect. You are good to go with your 100w. Might want to watch that torn wrapper if you decide to pop them in a mech.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Will do, thanx!


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

VandaL said:


> These puppies are stable to 0.22ohms. However I've taken my VTC5's down to 0.08ohm and they've been quite content. Those samsung are realy enough to suite just about everyone though, heard good things about the MXJO 18650's, great battery life and no real problems. I have XTAR VTC4's which are DIRT cheap, talking R90 a pop and they rewrapped VTC4's. Taken those down to 0.13 np, quite a safe battery because the wrapper is better insulated and positive pin is better isolated then normal VTC4's



You know where I can get the xstar vtc4?


----------



## Ricgt

Nope you are fine dude, all looks in order to me


----------



## GerhardpaulFourie

@Skobbejak, dis wragtig baie goed vir een maand but as the others said...when the bug bites its definitely not cheaper than smoking, but who can argue against health and nice goodies. Vaping is for sure one of my favourite hobbies. Cheers, enjoy and happy vaping!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Cool, tx G


----------



## Daniel

Thx I feel better now at least one more person has spent more than me last month lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Skobbejak

Lol, i think i spend over 15k in a month.... On mods and juice, maby more but dont tell the wife...lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Daniel

sho bru , rather delete that post LOL .... hope there's a Reo in that budget ...


----------



## Andre

Daniel said:


> sho bru , rather delete that post LOL .... hope there's a Reo in that budget ...


Reo order round 3 should be closing soon. So hurry if you want before Xmas! http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-round-3.7112/


----------



## Daniel

Andre said:


> Reo order round 3 should be closing soon. So hurry if you want before Xmas! http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/reo-round-3.7112/



Ogh , I'm afraid the vape budget is all tapped out ... besides I think the Reo will be wasted on me I'm a very light Vaper still ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ZYLOSS

Wow, dis nogals n kolleksie daar skobbejak! lekker man, lekker! Soos die res van die mense hierop se, wag tot jy RDA's begin bou en rond mee speel, dis n ander level van amazing. JY moet eendag my Wolraad Wolkemaker ontmoet!


----------

